# Comanche - Belgian/Paint



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

3rd from the top. I've emailed the seller. She is willing to take $3500 to a good home. This is probably MAX I can afford with if he's my "dreamhorse" I'm willing to work it up. Critique? You can click for more photos.

First Draft Farms


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

nice horse  great jump

good looking movement too


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hes cute and nice looking.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

So creepy thing... There's a big draft cross who is paint coloured and named Comanche in my area.... Not the same horse/area though!!
I think he would be a great horse for a bigger dressage rider. Depending on hiss talent and work ethic end up being, I can see him getting up to 3rd level. Short back, long legs, sloped shoulder, good hind and an uphill build. It's just going to require a lot of leg and half halt.
He looks like a big, kind guy. If you do get him, go buy an industrial sized vat of whitening shampoo though


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's a nice looking horse, though for what you are wanting to do (rodeo and stuff) I would think the lighter the horse the better.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IDK, the ad seems to say alot more than the words typed. It sounds like to me that he is pretty hot and a little touchy. I may be way off but that is just what it sounds like to me. He is gorgeous though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, his ad sounds like he's not that easy to deal with. He's too heavy to be used as western horse or for jumping (looks like he didn't get much from paint except the color). And seems to me his price is little too high too. If he's close I'd give him a try ride, but personally he's not my favorite (I like Ryker or Charlotte more). Sorry...


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love his colouring and build, and he's got a good jump on him. But I have to agree with the above posters, the ad seems to imply that he is not the most easygoing ride.. if that is what you're looking for, though, then definitely try him out and see how it goes!


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Yeah, his ad sounds like he's not that easy to deal with. He's too heavy to be used as western horse or for jumping (looks like he didn't get much from paint except the color). And seems to me his price is little too high too. If he's close I'd give him a try ride, but personally he's not my favorite (I like Ryker or Charlotte more). Sorry...


Since when can't a heavy horse be used for Western?
Or for jumping?
Waaaaaxed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think he would make a fine western or english horse...I like the sounds of him even reading between the lines -- I'm not really sure what you are looking for though


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

letsgetserious said:


> Since when *can't a heavy horse be used* for Western? Or for jumping?


It *can*. Any horse can (without major defaults). Whether it'll *succeed *is another very interesting question and that's what I personally meant. :lol: I haven't seen good cutting percherons. As well as fast barrel racing percherons. As well as GOOD jumpers. May be they exist, but I've never seen one.

And paying $4+K for the slow nice horse is just way too much in my personal opinion.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG he's gorgeous! Looks weird seeing such a heavy horse jump, but he seemed to do it ok. I like Ryker as well!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Ryker was my first interest until I found out he's sold already. Then I saw Comanche.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Thinking of my horse and the training issues we have addressed, I look at the ad like this:

"My husband gets along well with him..." means the wife is scared to death of riding him.

"a bit "quirky" too" means some very bad behavior problems. Something harmless or not? Biting? Cribbing? Kicking? Bucking?

"alert and animated, forward and bold" mean takes off whenever he feels like it. Have you ever been on a 1500# rocket? I have and it is not fun when it is something you didn't ask for.

"I think he'd be a blast fox hunting with a faster moving field and a bold rider"... oh,oh. This one really does like to take off.

"sensitivity..." takes off with the slighest cue (i.e. breeze touches his side")

and strength"... but need a grip of death to stop, because he is strong enough to ignore and run through any bit.

"reported to drive as well although I have not hitched him yet"... owner has no idea. A friend of a friend of a friend told her that the horse would probably slow down and go great if he had a 10,000# wagon hitched behind him.

I know I am picking apart the ad and may be 100% wrong. Although the movie seems to confirm my suspicions - after he jumps the log, he speeds up and it takes a little to calm him down again. It seems all too familiar to me.

If you are really interested, I would suggest riding the horse several times in various settings and bringing and experienced trainer with you to evaluate. Even if the horse is hot and excitable, you may want the training challenge of fixing that problem. Just don't get more horse than you are ready for. When a hot horse that big and strong has a bad spook, things can get painful. Been there, done that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Ryker was my first interest until I found out he's sold already. Then I saw Comanche.


I had no intention to offend... :lol: I just think he doesn't sound like quiet solid horse to me. He certainly has nice movement (although not a fast horse). But there are no pics with him under saddle, and in that movie it looks like the woman has some troubles controlling him. I may be wrong though. If he's close you may always give him a try! You just never know! 

P.S. Did you try to contact them? I know often the websites are not up to date and they may have more horses for sale than posted.


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

If I had a trainer I would take him in a heartbeat. I love him!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Tazmanian Devil-> Loved your take on the ad. Lol gave me a chuckle.

Personally, I think he is a very good looking flashy horse. But I do agree with Taz that it sound like this horse is flightly. I know there are photos of this horse with a tarp and an umbrella, but firstly, you can get any horse to be ok with something if time is put into it. Just because its "ok" with a tarp and umbrella doesnt mean anything for future obstacles. Also do you see how focused this horse is in the photos towards the umbrella and tarp? Hes definatly NOT 100% ok with them.

If you are 100% sure of your riding abilities and think you can handle 1500lbs+ of horse than yes I think he would make a lovely and attractive addition to any show ring. But I would highly recommend taking him for a test ride or two before you reach your final decison.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I like him, but I have to agree with the above posters - he doesn't really sound the sort of horse that would suit what you're looking for. BUT... he may surprise you. I would go check him out.
Persoally though, I LOVE Bertoli the Cleveland bay/TB!!!!!!! *drool*


----------

